# suspender (a alguien) un examen



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

¿Cómo se diría en francés que un profesor suspende a un alumno? No quiero decir que el alumno suspende, sino que intento hacer hincapié en el profesor que le pone el suspenso. Por ejemplo, la siguiente frase:

_Este curso he trabajado mucho, pero Don Antonio me ha suspendido: no tiene compasión._

¿Cómo podría traducir ese _Don Antonio me ha suspendido_?


Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se dice: recaler.

Don Antonio m'a recalé.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias, Gévy. 

No había visto el verbo _recaler_ en el diccionario. Pero es de un registro bastante coloquial, ¿no? De hecho la traducción que da es _catear_, que en mi ejemplo de Don Antonio podría ir bien, pero, ¿y en un contexto más formal? Imaginemos este titular de periódico:

_Un profesor de la Universidad de Oviedo presume de suspender al 98% de su alumnado._

¿Cómo traduciría ese _suspender_? ¿Aquí también valdría _recaler_?


----------



## rolandbascou

Oui, recaler est correct, pas familier. Familier serait "buser".


----------



## Little Chandler

Hé!!! Je croyais que _recaler_ était un mot familier parce que c'est ce qu'on peut lire tant dans le Larousse que dans le dictionnaire de WR (je n'ai rien inventé, hein? ). 

Bon, tout est claire, maintenant... Au détriment de la réputation des dictionnaires cités ci-dessus, bien entendu. 


Merci beaucoup.


*** règle 10
Paquita (mod)


----------



## Paquita

rolandbascou said:


> Oui, recaler est correct, pas familier. Familier serait "buser".


 
Attention, "buser" n'est pas compris en France...je ne l'ai jamais entendu ni de la part des élèves, ni de la part des professeurs.

 Il semble que ce soit "du français de Belgique" voir ceci


----------



## Mincera

Hola, al hacer una lista de notas he puesto: Très bien (sobresaliente) Bien (notable) Assez bien (aprobado) y Pas presenté (No presentado), para decir *Suspenso *es correcto poner "Réfusé" o hay alguna otra palabra más apropiada.
Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mincera:

Como apreciación acompañando la nota, me suena: non reçu.

Pero espera a que te lo confirmen los que viven en Francia.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

> Un certificat de fin d'études secondaires est délivré aux candidats *ajournés* à l'issue des épreuves du second groupe


 
Fuente : http://eduscol.education.fr/D0056/bacg.htm (final del párrafo = Épreuves du second groupe ou "oraux de rattrapage")


----------



## Mincera

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Un cordial saludo,


----------



## Inka0

En una certificación académica (documento) la cualificación de "suspendido" en una asignatura corresponde a "recalé"? o existe otro término en francés más adecuado?


----------



## word-e

À l'issue d'un examen on peut être *"admis(e)", "ajourné(e)" *ou* "refusé(e)"*. Être refusé à un examen, c'est être recalé. "recalé" se dit couramment mais reste à mon sens un peu familier et n'apparaîtrait pas sur un relevé de note.


----------



## Inka0

Merci beaucoup, word-e, j'ai aussi trouvé "non admis".


----------



## Paquita

Résumons :
- se disent couramment mais ne s'écrivent pas sur un relevé de notes = collé, recalé
- s'écrivent = refusé, non admis, non reçu, ajourné

J'en ajoute un autre : "éliminé" pour un candidat qui a rendu nulle sa participation à l'examen pour un motif quelconque (absence à une épreuve, tricherie, note éliminatoire, non respect des normes etc) sans qu'il soit tenu compte de ses  notes aux épreuves.


----------



## simcog87

¡Hola!

El diccionario reporta también *échouer un éxamen*.....¿se usa o no?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


simcog87 said:


> *échouer à un éxamen*


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## simcog87

Gracias!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

 *Examen* no lleva tilde alguna en francés. No se puede nunca colocar una tilde delante de una equis. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

De façon familière on dit aussi, en France (je ne sais pas ailleurs) pour "suspender un examen":

- rater un examen
- louper un examen
- queuter un examen

Recaler se usa más bien para un examen que desemboca en un título, una licencia, un permiso. (être recalé au bac, être recalé au permis de conduire, etc.).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

